# Rochester NY Police Department awards first ever top cop award



## Bob Hubbard (May 30, 2009)

*Rochester Police Department awards first ever top cop award*

       May 21, 2009



> Amy Pfeffer, 27, of Chili, a three-year department veteran, was named the first-ever winner of the Rochester Police Departments top cop award last week at the departments annual awards banquet at the Hyatt downtown.
> 
> The award is to be given annually to one officer whose performance is above and beyond all other officers, said Rochester Police Chief David Moore. Officer LaRon Singletary said Pfeffer, a patrol officer based in the area of Conkey Avenue and St. Paul Street in northeast Rochester, was the first to receive the honor last week.
> 
> ...


----------

